# How To Choose a Good Guitar Instructor



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

How To Choose A Good Teacher
This question has often been asked here, so I thought this might be a helpful post to those who are perhaps new to guitar and wonder how to find a good teacher rather than just the run-of-the-mill kind. I hope some find this useful.
*
How To Choose a Good Guitar Instructor*

Do not look for a guitar teacher at a music store. Music stores are mainly interested in selling equipment. They likely have first rate equipment and second rate teachers. Go to a music studio, where their first concern is teaching. They will likely have first rate teachers and some even sell second rate equipment.

Here are some questions you should ask.

1) How long have you been teaching?
2) How many students do you presently have?
3) How many of your students have been with you over one year?
4) Ask for two or three references.
5) What structure do you use for teaching?
6) Do you teach your students to read music?
7) What types of music do you teach?
8) How much do you charge and what are the lengths of your lessons?

Numbers 5 and 6 are, in my opinion, the most important.

Also, don't be afraid to ask questions! You are the one paying for them and you deserve to get the best teacher you can for your money. Lessons are not cheap!

Here is a second source you may be interested in. It is a well thought out and well structured course.

http://www.learnandmasterguitar.com/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There are exceptions, but there are some good points there.

I tend to ask of a music store if it's a store that also has lessons, or a music studio with a store.

Music studios with stores tend to be over priced.
That may have something to do with volume, but when they charge twice as much for a pack of strings, or a regular string winder for the price of the fancy ergonomic style with string cutters, I stay away.

Perhaps there is advice there as well.

(And the string winder thing did happen. I couldn't find mine, and I was at a mall for another reason and saw a music school, and they had ordinary string winders which I'd always seen for under $2. This place had them for over $7.

I told the guy I can get them elsewhere for less than $2, he didn't care, and I walked out.

I wasn't impressed with his attitude.

Any way--a couple of days later I found my winder.

And if I hadn't my weekly routine takes me near a store that has them for less than $2.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I recently decided to go for lessons, soon. I am looking for structured lessons. I would like to learn some theory and fundamentals. I learned to play the wrong way, lol.

Can I find lessons like this in a store?
Are studios better?
Should I be looking for teachers not affiliated with a store or studio? (like on kijiji ads or something)

I will ask question next time I go looking. Last time I just booked a single lesson. They tried to tell me I had to sign up and pay for three months or something, lol. 



My previous experience:

My first lesson the instructor just kept asking, "What do you want to play?". I tried to explain I didn't want to play a certain lick or riff, I just wanted some fundamentals. If there was a certain song I wanted to play I would have gone online, listened, read, practiced, and learned. He finally asked what kind of music I wanted to play, to which I answered blues, or rock. Sadly he went back to asking, "What do you want to play?" after that. I gave up and listed five things I was interested in. He knew none of them. I taught him something, and left.

I tried again at another store, my instuctor was around sixteen years old. He may have been able to play brilliantly (he didn't play anything during the lesson) but he wasn't a teacher. I was again stuck in the "What do you want to play?" trap.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Some excellent points, and, with your permission, I would like to quote from your post in my website. The bit about lessons at music stores is probably a bit of an over generalization, but certainly worth consideration. The best way to find a good teacher is through word of mouth - ask for recommendations from people you know who have similar musical interests to your own.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*You can also add*

Do you record the lessons on either tape or CD's for the student to take home to work with and keep.
Do you provide sheet music either tab or standard.
Sorry but I have to disagree with you on music store teachers, thats to broad of a net to put them all into that catagory.I know many guys who are excellent teachers who work out of music stores and a very accoplished musicians themselfs, but I do get what you are saying and most teachers I know will not work for some place that insists that they also meet a sale quota.
And just ask a ton of questions as to your lessons and realize you also have a duty to them to let them know what you want as a student.
Do you want to just learn to play well or do you want to be a guitar god at the end of it all and you as the student must do your work to achieve this also, no practice means no guitar work and no ( most importantly ) IMPROVEMENT.Ship


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree with you on music store teachers, thats to broad of a net to put them all into that catagory.


Possibly the same for the compariosn I made of music studios that have stores.

But I'd be willing to bet there are more music stores with good teachers, than music studios with decent stores--at least in larger cities--in smaller places where there aren't as many options that may not be the case, but I've never had a chance to test that one out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If I may approach the issue from this teacher's angle...

1) How long have you been teaching?

Music? 10 years plus. (Also have experience teaching occupational health and safety to adult classes.) I taught occasionally for many years before setting up the guitar business 10 years ago. Taken alone, this may or may not be a good indicator of the quality of a teacher. Turnover, referrals, student numbers, and success are better indicators. See more below.

2) How many students do you presently have?

62 on the regular weekly/bi-weekly schedule, plus several casual students. This has been pretty much my limit for several years. It fills a Monday to Friday schedule. It's a mixed blessing. More students means better financial security but less time off and prep time. If the market would support a doubling of rates, with half as many students I could do more specialized, even longer, lessons. However, the trade off still works. 

3) How many of your students have been with you over one year?

Over two thirds. Many for 2, 3, or 4+ years. Last year my attrition was affected by the closure/reduction of two major local plants and many senior students heading for post-secondary education. 

4) Ask for two or three references.

Very easily done. Look for quality references from advanced students, gigging musicians, parents of multiple students, professionals, and otherwise reliable individuals. If you have other teachers, and high profile community members as referrals, it can't hurt. There's not much credibility in a referral from a junior or inexperienced student. 

5) What structure do you use for teaching?

The lesson itself starts and ends on time, with no distractions like payment. Tune, warm-up, scales/exercises, old pieces, new pieces, review, all interspersed with theory, history, technique, ear training, etc. Students are expected to practice likewise. Method books (if used) are augmented by my own materials and other sources. Structure changes depending on the individual, to reflect the individual's needs. The deal is this, I teach/prepare, you pay/practice/attend. I track progress on the student's lesson sheets and in my own log.

6) Do you teach your students to read music?

Yes. Reading music is mandatory for younger students, encouraged for all. Optional for older resistant students, however no one escapes references to many aspects of written music. The language of music is essential for communication.

7) What types of music do you teach?

Guitar, bass, mandolin, banjo music. All styles except rap and some music of other cultures for which there is no demand and which I know nothing about. Not fond of screamo, but if asked, I address the requirements of playing it anyway. I prefer a mix of styles from rock to folk to classical to jazz. *(Old curmudgeon alert: I will not tolerate offensive lyrics.)* I will research and consider other styles on demand.

8) How much do you charge and what are the lengths of your lessons?

Cost is $705 per year for 20 one hour lessons, or 40 half hour lessons. Some perquisites include extremely cheap restringing, set-ups, and (costs actually covered by the registration fee), things like binders, book bags, picks, FaceBook resource page.

Also...

Do you record the lessons on either tape or CD's for the student to take home to work with and keep?

Not any more, simply because there has been no demand. I used to offer a video recorded lesson for an additional charge. Ten years ago every student had a cassette, now most don't know what a cassette is. I do use internet resources and software extensively, Finale, musicnotes.com, songsterr.com, guitarbackingtrack.com, jamstudio.com, chordie.com, Audacity, studybass.com, blanksheetmusic.net, metronomeonline, etc. However, often a student will ask to record a part of a lesson, which is fine. This issue comes up a lot at summer music day schools more often.

Do you provide sheet music either tab or standard?

Both, but only what I have obtained legally, ie without breaching copyright, from legitimate sites (see above) and sources, and what I produce with Finale, and public domain materials. Students are expected to purchase their own. I used to be a bit looser about this stuff but not anymore. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You know if I lived near you and was looking to take some lessons--that would sell me, or if I knew someone near you looking for a referral.

You sound much more qualified than I was when I taught.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks. I try to reach as many students as possible on a level that works for them. No teacher can reach everyone though, but we should get better at it with practice, experience, self-evauation, constructive criticism, some insight, and simply being in tune with student needs. Some nights after work (like right now) my mind is pretty much mush from having engaged 8 half hour, and 3 one hour students in some form of musical journey. Bloody hard work, but rewarding.

There are problems with the private instruction industry as I see it:

1) It's unregulated for the most part. Almost anyone can call themselves "teacher".
2) Many folks are too casual about the job, starting, quitting, restarting, canceling, postponing, quitting, restarting elsewhere...Can you say "fly by night"?
3) There are many sources of free or almost free lessons, internet, public agencies, and most exhibit the "you get what you pay for" syndrome. These often help to pad my waiting list, but you don't learn how to play guitar from a waiting list.
4) A teacher needs to be more than a lesson or two ahead of you. They have to be able to foresee issues, observe technique from the vantage of experience, have theory insights. Beginners deserve a pro teacher too, not just someone a little ahead of them.
5) Single style teachers may also be narrow minded teachers, proceed with caution. This isn't universally so, but may be an indicator. 
6) Inversely, multi-style teachers may be spread too thin. This isn't universally so, but may be an indicator. 
7) Too few private instruction businesses carry appropriate liability insurance. This should be a concern to students.
8) Too few private studios are adequately equipped. This includes seating, lighting, gear, etc.
9) Too few teachers log the student's progress, record advances and problems, etc.
10) A good player is not necessarily a good teacher. Don't be a part of their learning curve.
11) Pedagogy? What's that?
12) Ever wonder why folks end up self employed as unregulated private instructors? Some are highly educated, experienced, with lofty ideals, and a drive to better the world student by student while making a living. Others have failed at other things and are desperately searching for income from a minor skill or ability where they don't have to worry about little things like credentials. Choose wisely.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

